# Part of Harassment Lawsuit Dismissed Against Kings and Christies



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> A former Sacramento Kings employee says she was fired without cause. So, she's suing the organization and one of its players. But a video deposition released Tuesday could backfire on complainant.
> 
> Kings' guard Doug Christie and his wife, Jackie, along with their attorneys, held a news conference Tuesday to discuss the status of five charges laid out in a lawsuit by Stephanie Shepard -- a former Sacramento Kings media relations employee.
> 
> ...


More


----------

